# Crate size????



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Cody will be here in exactly 9 days







I need to buy him a crate. My problem is do I give him Mia's and get her a new one? She is potty trained so I think I can get her a bigger one. Cody is not yet fully potty trained.







I rigged Mia's current crate with a floor that has slates and is elevated just in case she made a mistake it would go to the bottom pan.

Should I just get him a new one and rig it also....swap hers for a another bigger new one....or just take out her divider.

Also he is bigger than she is. I have her in a 24x18x21 should I go a size bigger 30x21x24 for him or her?

I don't want her to get jealous either????









Suggestion please!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Well Cody will be here in exactly 9 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not an expert, but I'd let her keep hers. Ollie has a 24x18x21 and he's 8 lbs and it's big enough for him. I can't imagine Mia would need anything larger--just take the divider out if you think she needs more space. Sounds like Cody would do fine in one the same size too. Just get him another of the same. Congrats on the soon-arrival!!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with camfam. I wouldn't take her crate either. My dogs hate it when I even move their bed let alone take it away. My adults train my babies so I haven't had to do this in a long time. Good Luck


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I agree with camfam. I wouldn't take her crate either. My dogs hate it when I even move their bed let alone take it away. My adults train my babies so I haven't had to do this in a long time. Good Luck[/B]


Yep--Ollie gets upset when I touch his crate (I have to to launder the pad) or his pillow that's beside it. That's why I say leave Mia's crate alone--it's her terf. And I should add that I never crate trained Ollie--he sleeps in there with the door open...


----------

